# I pod adapter help



## wolpert1983 (Aug 17, 2005)

I just bought an fm adapter for my ipod, the kind that plugs into the cigarette lighter. i didnt chose to hardwire it because i have a few different cars that its going to be moving around to and maybe ill get to doing that later. anyways my problem is that nothing is happening at all and i figured it could be a fuse or the socket itself but i was wondering if one of you guys with a lot of vw experience would know if those types of adapters wont work at all on our cars and thats the reason why so many people hardwire them? thanks in advance just trying to see if i need to return this thing tomorrow.


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: I pod adapter help (wolpert1983)*

i have an ipod adapter, its wireless and it goes to the lighter also. There is a light that shows when its plugged. Do you see this light? second question, have you tried to tune to the right station? if you answer yes to any of these questions proceed to return the product....hope it helps.


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: I pod adapter help (wolpert1983)*

make sure you have it on the radio and make sure its on 88.3 or what ever station is meant for that adapter
then make sure it says the same radio station on the little display screen(if it has one)


----------



## Fish82nd (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: I pod adapter help (wolpert1983)*

I had an Ipod adapter that worked via the radio, and it sucked. Half the time it did not work and other times it would get interference depending where i put it in the car or where i was driving. If you can, get one of those tape decks with the wire coming out that you can plug in to the headphone jack, its a lot easier than the radio adapter in my opinion.
http://www.radioshack.com/prod...earch


_Modified by Fish82nd at 5:14 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## wolpert1983 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: I pod adapter help (Fish82nd)*

thanks for the help guys but i know its my car thats the culprit. because my buddy's ipod adapter works in his car and not mine and i later found out that my new one works perfectly in my sisters honda accord it must be my outlet. gonna have to get that checked. no need to return the product, it worked perfectly in the honda. thanks again for the help


----------

